# Best Interior Trim Paint? (So Cal)



## mgonzo (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been in the construction business a few years now, worked for a Commercial GC here in San Diego for some summer internships while going to college, and most recently started working on my own as a residential house painter. 

I finally found some time, and started to repaint MY own house in the interior a couple weeks ago. In working with a commercial GC and talking to various painting crews on different job sites here in San Diego, I have asked around and worked with various types of paint brands within the past couple years. Mostly have worked with Sherwin-Williams, Frazee, Vista, and Dunn-Edwards. Overall, I have liked and had good results with all, and especially liked working with Frazee's Mirro-Glide for interior and exterior trim work. My parent's house was painted with Mirro-Glide 16 years ago, and looked and held up great all these years after constant abuse - only recently started to yellow within the past couple years. I like S/W too; worked with their solo paint for trim work on hotel project, although still not thoroughly convinced its worth paying for...Vista's Protec Alkyd Emulsion is my favorite for exterior metal work. I thought I'd give DE a try for my interior repaint, and just sprayed Dunn Edwards' Aristowall White Semi gloss today on some window casings, base, and shelving - with AWESOME results! :thumbup: Excellent coverage/hiding, consistency, and is drying to a even sheen that looks like glass its so smooth. So far I think its my new favorite trim paint for interior work. 

I've used DE's Interior Spartawall for drywall, also relatively new, and didn't like it so much seems too thick for me, and workability is so-so. 

I am always open to trying new products - So, my question is what are some paint brands/lines that you recommend for interior wall board, and interior trim work/doors that are in my area (So California/San Diego)?


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I like Mirro-Glide or Solo-Semi for both int & ext trim.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dunn Edwards paint is great..you can't really beat it around here.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Give the SW 0voc acrylic a try. It's labeled like an industrial finish but suited for commercial and residential use. You will pay a little more because it is a rust-inhibitive resin unlike the Solo or DE Sparta, Mirroglide etc. It dries so smooth and fast. The eggshell/satin finish is amazing.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

johnny949 said:


> Dunn Edwards paint is great..you can't really beat it around here.


Personally I think just about anything around would be better then DE... even Behr.

Their stuff is garbage to me.

My choice for interior trim would be Benjamin Moore Advance

Pat


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

PPG Mannor Hall & PPG Breakthrough are my absolute all time favorite enamels! Super easy to brush, covers great, dries really hard, & can be 2nd coated with 1/2 hour or so. Other products are similer but seem to lack coverage or brushabiliy. they also don't hold up against ware & tare very good.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

johnny949 said:


> Dunn Edwards paint is great..you can't really beat it around here.


I hear most of the DE products suck now because of new VOC laws. It will take DE a few more years to play catch up.


----------



## mgonzo (Aug 21, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Give the SW 0voc acrylic a try. It's labeled like an industrial finish but suited for commercial and residential use. You will pay a little more because it is a rust-inhibitive resin unlike the Solo or DE Sparta, Mirroglide etc. It dries so smooth and fast. The eggshell/satin finish is amazing.


Is it the pro mar 200 line you are talking about? I have worked with sw pro mar 400 and it wasn't too bad actually, being that it is more of the economical/ production grade paints from sw.


----------



## mgonzo (Aug 21, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> Personally I think just about anything around would be better then DE... even Behr.
> 
> Their stuff is garbage to me.
> 
> ...


Really? Wow thats interesting; most painters from San Diego I've worked with have said DE is one of the best paints in our area. What don't you like about DE? And specifically what DE line have you worked with?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

mgonzo said:


> Is it the pro mar 200 line you are talking about? I have worked with sw pro mar 400 and it wasn't too bad actually, being that it is more of the economical/ production grade paints from sw.


No, its the ProIndustrial label, "O voc Acrylic" it has taken the place of the old DTM in the CA market. Dries much faster and not soft like the old DTM.

The promars wash well but are very gritty for trim. The new Solo eggshell is a very dull finish but smooth finish enamel, its nice and priced around $30. It is all acrylic, but not rust inhibitive for steel.


----------



## IrwinPride (Aug 28, 2012)

Custom Brush Co. said:


> PPG Mannor Hall & PPG Breakthrough are my absolute all time favorite enamels! Super easy to brush, covers great, dries really hard, & can be 2nd coated with 1/2 hour or so. Other products are similer but seem to lack coverage or brushabiliy. they also don't hold up against ware & tare very good.


Agreed:thumbsup:


----------

